# RIP GM Cacoy



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 5, 2016)

So sad for the FMA community. One of the legends of stick fighting just passed away. RIP Great Grandmaster Ceriaco "Cacoy" Cenete.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 5, 2016)

.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 5, 2016)

.


----------



## geezer (Feb 6, 2016)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 6, 2016)

.


----------



## Buka (Feb 7, 2016)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 8, 2016)

*.*


----------

